# جديد برنامج Primavera P6v7



## محمد مطر (3 مارس 2010)

هذا الموضوع لكل ما هو جديد في أحدث إصدار من البرنامج، مقارنة مع الإصدار السادس
تم إضافة خيار رائع في خيارات الجدولة Schedule Options يفيدنا عند فتح عدة مشاريع معاً، حيث أصبح بالإمكان الآن حساب العوم Float لكل المشاريع المفتوحة وبالتالي إظهار المسار الحرج لكل المشاريع المفتوحة معاً وليس لكل مشروع منفرداً كما في الإصدرا السادس، وأحب أن أن أنوه أن هذا الخيار بات متوفراً منذ الإصدار 6.21 



وللحديث تتمة


----------



## ahmeddesouky2004 (3 مارس 2010)

من فضلك لا توجد وصلة لتحميل البرنامج-الرجاء رفع البرنامج مرة اخري


----------



## foratfaris (3 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووور على المعلومة


----------



## محمد مطر (4 مارس 2010)

تم إضافة خيار أجده رائعاً جداً ألا وهو إمكانية إعادة ترقيم وتسمية Activity IDs عند نسخ الأنشطة..


----------



## أبو نادر (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المتميز 
وبالفعل إعادة الترقيم أمر رائع وغاية في الأهمية ولكن للأسف ما زال بحاجة للتطوير لأنك لا تستطيع إعادة الترقيم بشكل متسلسل صحيح إلا ضمن wbs الواحد أما لو حاولت ترقيم مجموعة من الأنشطة تقع تحت أكثر من wbs فستجد أن الترقيم الجديد غير ممتالي
أمر أخر أنه عندما تفتح مشروع مشغول بالاصدار السابق 6 على الاصدار الحالي فرجن 7 ستتغير أرقام الأنشطة وتتلخبط و(رتب أذا فيك ترتب)


----------



## alqasas80 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا........................:12:


----------



## Jamal (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور على المعلومة


----------



## عصمت حسنى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## adeb11 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير لكل من ساهم بمعلومة مفيدة وتقبلوا مني اجمل تحية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الشكر لك اخي م محمد مطر

و نتمنى عليك مواصلة طؤح لبفروقات و الزيادات التي بالاصدار الجديد 


و تمت اضافة الموضوع لمكتبتنا المتخصصة بالقسم هنا


----------



## idres almsmare (20 فبراير 2012)

bobnonpnpp


----------



## عاشق السهر (26 فبراير 2013)

تسلم على المعلومه ومنتظرين توضيح باقي الفروقات


----------

